# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto per te qeshur...

## J@mes

1. E di une cfare do ti.., c'ti bej gazetareve  :qetesi:

----------


## J@mes

1. E ardhmja jone...

----------


## J@mes

1. Nje Tatuazh i cuditshem

----------


## J@mes

Edhe njehere po shtoj fotot e mesiperme.............

1. Muhabete macesh  :sarkastik:  
2. Si te mesojme kinezcen shpejt dhe lehte... Perkul koken nga e djathta  :pa dhembe:  
3. Euro vs Usa  :uahaha:

----------


## J@mes

1. Me shpetoi cici........ohhh, me ne fund u clirova...

----------


## J@mes

Modeli i ri i Kepuceve  :uahaha:

----------


## J@mes

Mr. Bean Laden  :pa dhembe:

----------


## J@mes

Te mendoj gjithmone  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## J@mes

I keshilloj femrat mos te tradhtojne partnerin e tyre se do i ndodhi heret a vone si "Gjeli me Pulen"  :pa dhembe:

----------


## J@mes

No Coment...

----------


## FierAkja143

lol klasike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## J@mes

LoooooooooooL Fierakja

No Coment dhe per kete foto ( flet vete )  :pa dhembe:

----------


## J@mes

*Ju lutem qytetare te nderuar - Mos i hidhni plehrat ne toke, por hidhini ne vendin e duhur - Faleminderit !*

----------


## J@mes

Ky eshte sanduic me mish pule Origjinal ......  :pa dhembe:

----------


## J@mes

Si te edukohemi ne stilin e qenit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## J@mes

*Klinike Dentare*   :sarkastik:

----------


## J@mes

*Miss Byca *

----------


## J@mes

*Deshironi te mbani burrin tuaj nen kontroll?!....Atehere ja dhe dhurata ideale!*

----------


## Alienated



----------


## Alienated



----------

